# What is T-Mac's Problem??



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*What it T-Mac's Problem??*

"When asked who was better, Kobe or himself, McGrady said, 'I would put him ahead of me. But I'm pretty sure he wouldn't put me ahead of him." 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...937.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers 


What is his problem? Is he trying to say that Kobe is arrogant? T-Mac says some dumb things :no:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

That is exactly what he is saying, and there is some truth to it. It is very good press to humble yourself against your opponents and I believe he is saying Kobe is arrogant, not humble.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> That is exactly what he is saying, and there is some truth to it. It is very good press to humble yourself against your opponents and I believe he is saying Kobe is arrogant, not humble.


T-Mac is lame. He has to go attacking Kobe's attitude because there is no way he can attack Kobe's game. Kobe is the most politically correct all-star in the league. T-Mac is much more arrogant than Kobe.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> T-Mac is lame. He has to go attacking Kobe's attitude because there is no way he can attack Kobe's game. Kobe is the most politically correct all-star in the league. T-Mac is much more arrogant than Kobe.


Exactly. People can't pick on Kobe for putting a 45 to his girl's head or smacking his biotch around so they have to resort to petty things like arrogance. That is the biggest BS excuse I've ever seen for disliking a player. "I don't like Kobe because he's kind of arrogant". What you are really saying is that you don't like Kobe because he's good and he knows it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> That is exactly what he is saying, and there is some truth to it. It is very good press to humble yourself against your opponents and I believe he is saying Kobe is arrogant, not humble.


That is BS. I don't know if Mac really thinks that Kobe is better than him but for the life of me I can't comprehend why a guy would say it if he didn't mean it. Screw humility and tell us the truth. Should he also say that Derek Fisher is better than him?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I remember the true Tmac. The one that played in Toronto who always complained about playing time, and threathened to bolt, first chance. He claimed he was a star, only his mouth was bigger than his play. I remember the true Tmac, the one that criticised his teammates after he blew games, the one who couldnt lead his team anywhere, and blamed them for it. This year has been a complete turn around. His PR person is a Godsent. He is now a more mature, somewhat articulate professional following in the footstep of Kobe Bryant. IMO, Kobe is the standard for the image they are trying to make for Tmac. Tmac is a fake A Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe wouldn't even bother to answer the question, at least not pubilically. He only cares about the team sucess. 

Privately he probably feels he is the best player in the game and will retire the greatest of all time. It's that kind of drive and determination that makes him so cool under pressure. While TMac is the same guy that admited he was nervous in his first all-star game.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't think TMac is arrogant. I don't think Kobe is arrogant. I think what TMac was saying is he thinks he is better than Kobe and Kobe thinks he is better than TMac. If you are one of the top players you have to believe your better than the next. That is what keeps your game sharp (trying to stay on top, and back your words).


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I remember the true Tmac. The one that played in Toronto who always complained about playing time, and threathened to bolt, first chance. He claimed he was a star, only his mouth was bigger than his play. I remember the true Tmac, the one that criticised his teammates after he blew games, the one who couldnt lead his team anywhere, and blamed them for it. This year has been a complete turn around. His PR person is a Godsent. He is now a more mature, somewhat articulate professional following in the footstep of Kobe Bryant. IMO, Kobe is the standard for the image they are trying to make for Tmac. Tmac is a fake A Kobe Bryant!


don't forget about the true t-mac who talked trash stupidly and then had two consecutive triple-doubles dropped on him, courtesy of baron davis.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I remember the true Tmac. The one that played in Toronto who always complained about playing time, and threathened to bolt, first chance. He claimed he was a star, only his mouth was bigger than his play. I remember the true Tmac, the one that criticised his teammates after he blew games, the one who couldnt lead his team anywhere, and blamed them for it. This year has been a complete turn around. His PR person is a Godsent. He is now a more mature, somewhat articulate professional following in the footstep of Kobe Bryant. IMO, Kobe is the standard for the image they are trying to make for Tmac. Tmac is a fake A Kobe Bryant!



This is pure T-Mac hatred, but I forgot, I'm in the Lakers forum


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

Here is food for thought.....TMac's teammates and coaching staff, at times, are not happy with his defensive game. Word is..he takes rests during D. plays in order to conserve, and expend more effort toward his offensive numbers. He is getting the tag of a stat board watcher. This has came up on more than one occasion. So when he (TMac) does talk, he should think about all around game. I believe Kobe has some defensive awards........but I could be mistaken!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

WOULD MJ IN HIS PRIME SAY THAT DREXLER WAS BETTER THAN HIM . Hell no. Its the reason Kobe is better than TMac because he doesn't GIVE IN TO ANYBODY AT ANYTIME. Its called competitive spirit and Kobe has it and TMac doesn't. Saying Kobe's better than him means what nothing at all. Kobe doesn't propose to bs people and gets ripped for it Kobe is who he is. And doesn't apologize for it. 

GOOD replies IV and Pinball on this subject.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Why would kobe say T-Mac is better then he wasn't. Dumb quote.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Dee Bo*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> don't forget about the true t-mac who talked trash stupidly and then had two consecutive triple-doubles dropped on him, courtesy of baron davis.


Is this pure T Mac hatred too?


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Dee Bo*



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> Is this pure T Mac hatred too?


no, sir, i believe that would be the truth.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Tracy is just trying to make himself appear to be more modest and humbler than Kobe, when in reality he is more arrogant.

I have never even heard Kobe say that he is the best player in basketball. When Kobe was asked by Slam in an interview whether he considered himself better than Tmac, he said that he wasnt worried about personal accolades(I cant find the quote or issue, but I believe he said that, help??)


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dee Bo*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> no, sir, i believe that would be the truth.


as is all of the aforementioned. :grinning:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What it T-Mac's Problem??*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> "When asked who was better, Kobe or himself, McGrady said, 'I would put him ahead of me. But I'm pretty sure he wouldn't put me ahead of him."
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...937.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers
> ...


hahahah...TMac is getting soooo cocky now. This should be interesting for their next meeting.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I remember the true Tmac. The one that played in Toronto who always complained about playing time, and threathened to bolt, first chance. He claimed he was a star, only his mouth was bigger than his play. I remember the true Tmac, the one that criticised his teammates after he blew games, the one who couldnt lead his team anywhere, and blamed them for it. This year has been a complete turn around. His PR person is a Godsent. He is now a more mature, somewhat articulate professional following in the footstep of Kobe Bryant. IMO, Kobe is the standard for the image they are trying to make for Tmac. Tmac is a fake A Kobe Bryant!


OMG!!!! THIS IS TRUTH. I remember all of that. TMac is an ego trip...the second biggest behind Shaq. I really question TMac's desire to win. He is a me first player...right now.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> Here is food for thought.....TMac's teammates and coaching staff, at times, are not happy with his defensive game. Word is..he takes rests during D. plays in order to conserve, and expend more effort toward his offensive numbers. He is getting the tag of a stat board watcher. This has came up on more than one occasion. So when he (TMac) does talk, he should think about all around game. I believe Kobe has some defensive awards........but I could be mistaken!


That is why even tho TMac is putting up his best scoring numbers I have said that this is his worst season so far in Orlando. He is just getting more media coverage now.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> That is why even tho TMac is putting up his best scoring numbers I have said that this is his worst season so far in Orlando. He is just getting more media coverage now.


Which might be true. I remember in Toronto how he was getting compared to Pippen all the time for both his offensive and defensive skills. Since then he has become a better scorer but his D absolutely blows. That is one reason why I used to always put him above Vince Carter. He's still better than Carter but I wish he'd play some D.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> Tracy is just trying to make himself appear to be more modest and humbler than Kobe, when in reality he is more arrogant.
> 
> I have never even heard Kobe say that he is the best player in basketball. When Kobe was asked by Slam in an interview whether he considered himself better than Tmac, he said that he wasnt worried about personal accolades(I cant find the quote or issue, but I believe he said that, help??)


Kobe is not worried about personal accolades? LOL That is a bold face lie!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe is not worried about personal accolades? LOL That is a bold face lie!!


Why because he manage to win them and title at the same time?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Have you noticed that Tracy has been doing a lot of this lately?

First of all, he talks to the sniper victim. Now, obviously that was an incredibly nice thing for him to do and it made that kid's day. However, he was also doing it because it would make him look like a nice person, and everyone would hear about it and say, "Oh, that Tracy McGrady is so kind. What a wonderful person." And, everyone was praising him for it, when athletes do stuff with kids like this all the time. Yes, it's nice of him, but not uncommon by any stretch.

Second, he offers MJ his spot in the All-Star Game. Sorry McGrady, AI beat you to the punch this time. Of course he didn't want to give up his starting job, and he was respecting MJ. But do you notice that whenever Tracy does something like this, it gets huge publicity?

And now he is trying to preach that he is such a team player and a great guy and Kobe is a selfish little turd. Well, what McGrady said seems pretty arrogant to me. He's trying to get the media all of the fans on his side for this whole pathetic McGrady vs. Bryant crap.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow. This thread is terrible. T-Mac didn't really say anything bad. He said Kobe is better than he is. This is just a Laker Board rip on T-MAC thread and it should be deleted.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Wow. This thread is terrible. T-Mac didn't really say anything bad. He said Kobe is better than he is. This is just a Laker Board rip on T-MAC thread and it should be deleted.


Personally, I love watching McGrady play...he's entertaining and I don't think there's any better matchup than him and Kobe in a game.

He complemented Kobe, but then implied that he was arrogant and gives all of the credit to himself, which is untrue. Players shouldn't go around saying, "He's better than me, but he won't say it back to me because he's arrogant and only cares about himself."


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

He wont say it back, because then Kobe wouldnt be being honest with himself. 

Its just like the average Tmac fan. They state the truth Kobe is better, then have an excuse. (example, Kobe is a better defender, but its all due to Shaq????) 
Tmac knows Kobe is better, he just needs to tell himself that Kobe is arrogant and wont say it back to make him feel better about being the lesser of the two.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Have you noticed that Tracy has been doing a lot of this lately?
> 
> First of all, he talks to the sniper victim. Now, obviously that was an incredibly nice thing for him to do and it made that kid's day. However, he was also doing it because it would make him look like a nice person, and everyone would hear about it and say, "Oh, that Tracy McGrady is so kind. What a wonderful person." And, everyone was praising him for it, when athletes do stuff with kids like this all the time. Yes, it's nice of him, but not uncommon by any stretch.
> ...


1) What happened was a sad event. What if the kid's favorite athlete was Kobe or a player from another sport? I think in all honestly a hand full of players would have gone and helped this fella out in some way, if not the same way. Hey also maybe TMac did this because at the time he was expecting a child (daughter)... Not all motives are evil, or have other intent.

2) He offered his spot, as did another guy, and then a 3rd guy did give up his spot... So it was another jesture that runs with popular thinking. Why rip him for it.

For those who doubt the change... let me ask you a question, have you ever just decided that the cigarette you were smoking was gonna be your last, or the beer you are drinking was going to be your last, perhaps that you said you were going to work harder, or that you were going to study more. Hey stuff happens. TMac had his first kid, and I don't have a kid, but I know kids change people, perhaps this is his change, to be a better person and dad? Who wants their daughter going to school, and having other kids say their dad is a jerk?

-Petey


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

Petey,

That's too logical and wouldn't be as fun. :no: These are the same people that complain about people hating on Kobe yet here we sit at a reading a hate T-Mac thread. I wonder if people realize that they are friends and that we don't know the context in which that question was asked or answered. Another thing, maybe these Kobe fanatics cannot see this but Kobe himself has changed and matured. But they might think that he was always GOD.:uhoh:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I love watching McGrady play...he's entertaining and I don't think there's any better matchup than him and Kobe in a game.
> ...


Actually before Vince's legs got injured I always thought that the future greatest matchup would be Kobe and Vince. Two super-high flyers. One player who is like MJ, the other like Nique. Gave me flashbacks.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> Petey,
> 
> That's too logical and wouldn't be as fun. :no: These are the same people that complain about people hating on Kobe yet here we sit at a reading a hate T-Mac thread. I wonder if people realize that they are friends and that we don't know the context in which that question was asked or answered. Another thing, maybe these Kobe fanatics cannot see this but Kobe himself has changed and matured. But they might think that he was always GOD.:uhoh:


I can assure you that Kobe and Tmac are not friends. They get along, they dont hate each other, but friends? I dont think so. 

as far as Kobe being God, cut the blasphemy. Kobe is a great player, maturity has been a part of his game for years. Jerry West traded for Kobe after admiring his character, and mature approach to basketball. 

I think if people would stop comparing Kobe and Tmac, it would make it easier to be a Kobe or Tmac fan.


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't know what personal information you have and I don't know the extent of their closeness but they have been quoted many times as training together in the off-season and they at least used to talk once a week during the season. 

While Kobe might have always been mature in his approach, preparation and off court behavior, he definitely needed to and has matured when it comes to his relationships with his teammates on and off the court. I'm sorry but Kobe has not always been a team player.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kobe has not always been a team player


why do you say that?



> they have been quoted many times as training together in the off-season and they at least used to talk once a week during the season.


I have heard Tmac say in interviews that he has had conversations with Kobe that has aided him in his development as a player. To me, it just seems like they associate well with one another. A friend is completely different than that. Kobe and Tmac's realtionship seems to be on a professional level and that all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> That is exactly what he is saying, and there is some truth to it. It is very good press to humble yourself against your opponents and I believe he is saying Kobe is arrogant, not humble.


Nonsense, Retro. T-Mac is trying to make himself out here as the nice guy, it's totally transparent; I'm surprised you don't see right through his intentions.

Of course it could simply be that T-Mac and Kobe agree that Kobe is the better player! :laugh: Sometimes, the truth hurts, T-baby.


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

IV,

Come on now. I know you love Kobe and all but you can't really think the reason Kobe and Shaq had problems a few years back was all Shaq's fault. Or the fact that he's had some run ins with Phil Jackson. To me, Kobe's incredible play this year has coincided with him being more accepting of the triangle and developing as a better "team"mate.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

No, I dont think it was all Shaq's fault. I just wanted to know why you dont think he was a team player. I wasn't siding either way. They both have ego's, to me Shaq's is worse. 

We all know Kobe was the one who budged, giving Shaq his way. I thought that demonstrated sacrifice for the benefit of the team. He has slowly, over the last three years, improved his play, and he is now the better of the two. Of course, Shaq is upset with his amount of touches on offense so Kobe will have to let him have his way again, if he wants to win. We all know that Shaq will not play hard if he doesn't get his way. He'll force shots, and he wont hustle or get back on defense. 
If you look at what's happened over Shaq's career, and Kobe's. Bryant is the one who makes the better decisions and is the more civil teammate.


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

I completely agree with what you are saying. I was merely pointing out that people change and mature over time and to say that you know the "true" T-Mac as you so spitefully put it is very suspect in my opinion. 

And to everyone else, when has it been a bad thing to be a humble and be a nice person. Kobe is one of the most politically correct people in sports (another thing MJ along with Tiger Woods are known for) Again, do you guys ever question the context in which questions are asked and answered unless. (I know you do if it's negative towards Kobe or the Lakers) So why don't you do it for everyone else. It really is a shame how the media can control people like drones Not that it's that hard anyway! And consider the source. I guess they accomplished what they set out to do:sigh:


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> No, I dont think it was all Shaq's fault. I just wanted to know why you dont think he was a team player. I wasn't siding either way. They both have ego's, to me Shaq's is worse.



By far, Shaq's is worse with the ego thing. Who else in the league gives HIMSELF nicknames! but truth is: If I can can beat you, and I know it, and you know it, than who's to judge when I say it? If Kobe had a big ego, shaq and Kobe would not have made it this far. Kobe has always let Shaq be "the Big Aristotle".
'cause Kobe knows his game is "the Big Envy". Heck, I think I found a nickname for Kobe. I used to call him Kobe 'Too Much Game for a Nickname' Bryant. But "The Big Envy" works to. Hate always walks along side envy. And there is alot of Kobe haters out there.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*TMAC's has a serious disease that I here is going around the NBA...*

they call it Kobe-itis


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> To me, Kobe's incredible play this year has coincided with him being more accepting of the triangle and developing as a better "team"mate.


I agree.:yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> To me, Kobe's incredible play this year has coincided with him being more accepting of the triangle and developing as a better "team"mate.


I disagree. Kobe's scoring run happened not because he played better within the triangle, but because they changed the offense to fit Kobe!


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

To me, Kobe plays his best when he is collecting triple doubles and everyone is involved in the offense. I am not defining his incredible play by the scoring outburst he had in February. Also, I think the fact his teammates and coaches "let" him do his thing on offense is a testament to how more they trust him as a teammate.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

*Re: TMAC's has a serious disease that I here is going around the NBA...*



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> they call it Kobe-itis


he has an inflamation of the kobe? 

lol, don't mind my evil sense of humor.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I just got to this thread and haven't read all of the posts, so this is in reply to the original topic. 

I'm not real sure what Tmac's trying to say. If he's alluding to the fact that Kobe's arrogant (which is what he must've been doing), then he's right. But the catch is, Tmac is much more arrogant than Kobe. I lost my respect for Tmac when he was being single-handedly beaten in last year's playoffs by Baron Davis, and then went out and said he was better than Davis. He also blamed his teammates. Bdavis didn't have Mash, so his supp. cast wasn't much better than Tmac's at the time, but he had 2 cons. TD's and hit an amazing game-winner (although it didn't count), and Tmac had the gall to say he was better. Now, is he better? Well, yes. But why the hell would you say that when you obviously weren't the better player in the series. Tmac needs to learn a few things before he can gain the respect of the public as a whole the way Kobe has.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> to say that you know the "true" T-Mac as you so spitefully put it is very suspect in my opinion.


The only suspect is Tracy. You must understand how marketing works, and how a public relations department can revamp a players persona. If you think Tmac some how matured and become a person that is completely different than that is suspect. Kobe is the image that all marketing company would like its clients to be like, you can't see how Tmac is copying his image? 



> It really is a shame how the media can control people like drones Not that it's that hard anyway! And consider the source. I guess they accomplished what they set out to do:sigh:


The media has nothing to do with my opinion of my favorite player. Ive been on his side since the beginning. The media was very cruel to Kobe way back then, and he has gained their respect just as he will gain yours over time. Winners are born not made. This guy has got it, and always has. You'll see one day, and you will acknowledge it.


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

Unbelievable. You really think the universe revolves around Kobe don't know. Why is T-Mac copying Kobe's image? Why isn't he copying MJ's or Tiger's or Emmitt Smith? There seems to be a blueprint when it comes to medial success. Kobe seems to have followed the script well. 

You are unbelievably sensitive when it comes to Kobe. He's just a basketball player man. Relax! I don't know what gives you the idea that I don't respect and appreciate what Kobe's doing. I have never said a negative thing about him. I have said numerous times that I think he one of the best players in the NBA right now. Of course you'll probably offended that I'm not riding him but I'm not you. My comment about the media has nothing to do with you liking Kobe or not. It has to do with how T-Mac is quoted in that article. If you stopped idolizing Kobe for a moment you would have read it correctly!


----------



## MagicMan (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's time for everyone in this thread to remove your lips from Kobe's ***. And some of you need to remove your lips from his ****. Seriously. Gotta love the blind Kobe worshipers.


BTW, Kobe is and will always be T-Mac's ****. Hell, he's the entire league's ***. :yes: Sad isn't it? Thank you for your time. 

And you need to stop with the masked cursing. Thank you for your time.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicMan</b>!
> I think it's time for everyone in this thread to remove your lips from Kobe's ***. And some of you need to remove your lips from his ****. Seriously. Gotta love the blind Kobe worshipers.
> 
> 
> ...


People needa quit kissing Kobe's ***? You needa jump off Tmac's :naughty:. Don't insult other's by blindly telling them they're wrong, horribly wrong at that, without backing it up. And the reason you aren't backing anything you say up, is because of the fact there's nothing to back it up with.

**editted by BizzyRipsta


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> Unbelievable. You really think the universe revolves around Kobe don't know. Why is T-Mac copying Kobe's image? Why isn't he copying MJ's or Tiger's or Emmitt Smith? There seems to be a blueprint when it comes to medial success. Kobe seems to have followed the script well.


Just as Kobe is ridiculed for copying MJ, Tmac is the same. Tmac "new" image is very similar to Kobes. Kobe was a 25-5-5 guy and here comes Tmac. High school to the pro's! Tmac is basically a 6'9 Kobe. Alot of Tmacs acheivements have followed what Kobe has already done. Its not that big of a deal, this happens all the time in sports. The one thing that I dont buy into is Tmac's charismatic evolution. If it stays consistent then I'll respect it, a few months just isnt enough for me. Sorry.




> You are unbelievably sensitive when it comes to Kobe. He's just a basketball player man. Relax! I don't know what gives you the idea that I don't respect and appreciate what Kobe's doing. I have never said a negative thing about him. I have said numerous times that I think he one of the best players in the NBA right now. Of course you'll probably offended that I'm not riding him but I'm not you. My comment about the media has nothing to do with you liking Kobe or not. It has to do with how T-Mac is quoted in that article. If you stopped idolizing Kobe for a moment you would have read it correctly!


Dont bring emotions into debating, its really not that serious. I would prefer to talk straight. Just Bball there no need to attack each others character or integrity.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vivor</b>!
> To me, Kobe plays his best when he is collecting triple doubles and everyone is involved in the offense. I am not defining his incredible play by the scoring outburst he had in February. Also, I think the fact his teammates and coaches "let" him do his thing on offense is a testament to how more they trust him as a teammate.


I don't think that's Kobe at his best, but it's definatley best for the team. He can cruise to those numbers, get the team involved, make Shaq happy, play strong d, take over the fourth and win championships.

He is limiting himself; however, by playing in the system. But teamwork is about sacrificing yourself for the better of the group.

In that way he has definatley improved as a teammate over his career and that is why he has become the best. 

When you can avg. 35 to 40 ppg it is hard to take back and work with in a team. Thats what makes KB a great teammate.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that's Kobe at his best, but it's definatley best for the team. He can cruise to those numbers, get the team involved, make Shaq happy, play strong d, take over the fourth and win championships.
> ...


Yes. Kobe at his best can average 35+ a night and still put up solid all around numbers. However, that isn't always best for the team and his mates. Kobe putting up triple doubles and playing great D is best for the team and that is what you'll see in the playoffs.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

TMac is a fool. Kobe is arrogant, but he can back it up. The only player I dont like that is cocky is A.I

Arent Kobe and Tracy friends?


----------

